# New product from ETC



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.etcconnect.com/aroma/


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## rsmentele (Apr 1, 2015)

I love the terrible pretend guitar playing cameo

~Bob


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 1, 2015)

I love that ETC did a full marketing launch including a datasheet and application sheet for the *ahem* product. They're worth a read too.


----------



## Calc (Apr 1, 2015)

"Cell-Odor"/Selador

DFD Did one too. http://www.dfd.com/April_1_2015_data.html


----------



## Scenemaster60 (Apr 1, 2015)

I think this is hilarious, but the real thing also exists!

I have worked on two productions with this company (no fools') and they do great work.
http://www.fivesenses.com/art-and-design.html

I was involved with lighting at Theatre in the Round for "Treasure Island" and I was co-scenic designer for "Veronica's Room."


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 1, 2015)

The sad thing about the Doug Fleenor product is that I've had someone ask if that was possible... they couldn't figure out how else a dmx device would get power.....


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, there was Smell-O-Vision 50+ years ago. Saw parts of that system on a prospective renovation tour. Guess the patents ran out.

Or was it AromaRama I saw parts of? Can't be sure.

The Wikipedia entry is pretty interesting, including reports of the use of aromas on Broadway shows.


----------



## jfleenor (Apr 1, 2015)

rsmentele said:


> The sad thing about the Doug Fleenor product is that I've had someone ask if that was possible... they couldn't figure out how else a dmx device would get power.....



Serious for a moment: Yes, we've received a few tech calls like that in the past. That's why, at the bottom of the page, we make sure to include the line "April Fools! Adapting an XLR connector to a 120 VAC connector is not advised, even though XLRs are rated to 250 VAC."


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks ETC! That was a great start to what's going to be a long day. Personally my favorite part is the work in the lab.


----------



## Brandon Merkle (Apr 1, 2015)

Thing of beauty. Data sheet available here: http://www.etcconnect.com/ScentFourAromaEngine/Documentation.aspx


----------



## chausman (Apr 1, 2015)

Disney actually does something similar in their parks. And we've played with it during Scarywood and let me tell you it's not fun getting charred corpse off your hands...


----------



## venuetech (Apr 1, 2015)

does it compete with the rosco line of scented fog juice? before my time someone bought a lifetime supply of "pina colada". oh vey

how about a "Summers Dust" scent reminiscent of when you come back to work at the school venue and crank up the old house plot for the first time in 3 months.


----------



## DELO72 (Apr 1, 2015)

*applause* Well done ETC! Well done! This was one of my favorite parts: How on earth will they get UL passed on this? 

*ELECTRICAL*
• PowerCon in and thru connectors
• Built-in mini nuclear fusion reactor
-- 2,006,554 power hours per cycle
-- Ability to power venue, if properly equipped


----------



## robartsd (Apr 1, 2015)

DELO72 said:


> *applause* Well done ETC! Well done! This was one of my favorite parts: How on earth will they get UL passed on this?
> 
> *ELECTRICAL*
> • PowerCon in and thru connectors
> ...


I love the details on powering you facility - power flows via direct connection to a PC or Mac via USB-C or Lightning connector.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 1, 2015)

I worked on a show set in a Waffle House, and we had to make edible prop waffles before each show. Now that's Scent Design!


----------



## RileyChilds (Apr 1, 2015)

Smells tasty, I can't wait for Feb 30th to come!


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just cut a PO for 100 of them. Going to corner the rental market in the North East.


----------



## Kelite (Apr 7, 2015)

Lovin' this....


----------

